# Has anyone ever done business with this company?



## sptnp (14 Aug 2007)

I'm interested in their BDU pants, but I would like to have feedbacks if anyone of you have ordered from this site.


http://www.swisslink.com/products/product.php?id=135&sid=19


----------



## army outfitters (13 Sep 2007)

As long as you dont mind used pants then you will get what you pay for. Hope this helps


----------

